# Hand numbness



## 918biker (Jan 23, 2011)

My sisters hands go numb when she rides her bike, what would cause this and what she do to remedey it thanks to all that ansewer


----------



## pointerDixie214 (Feb 10, 2009)

Search for Handlebar Neuropathy and Ulnar Neuropathy. 

Ergon grips and better gloves solves this problem 100% for me. Also, have her concentrate on moving her hands to various positions while riding, and don't squeeze the grips hard at all.


----------



## 918biker (Jan 23, 2011)

thank you very much for your reply, i will pass that on to her


----------



## kafromet (Sep 7, 2008)

+1 for Ergon grips and the right glove combination. I've got Keinbocks disease in my left wrist and used to deal with a lot of pain during and after my rides. The grips solved 90% of my problems and finding gloves that worked best for me knocked out most of the rest. 

But I would say that, before she spends any money on new grips and gloves, check that her bike is fit correctly for her. Pretty often it seems that a few small set-up tweaks can also fix these problems.


----------



## ptcutch (Aug 3, 2009)

It all depends on which fingers are going numb as there is a specific pattern of innervation (motor and sensory) with respect to the hand. Numbness in the 4th and 5th fingers is usually due to pressure on the inside (imagine the anatomical man) of the wrist @ the pisiform. Numbness in the thumb, 2nd and outer part of the 3rd finger is from pressure on the carpal tunnel area of the wrist. 

The Ergon grips are great as I used to have all sorts of wrist problems prior to using them. Proper gloves with good padding in the area of the ulnar nerve and the front of the wrist are also crucial.

The other possibility is the elbow or the neck as the symptom generator so get her to see a health care professional if it doesn't improve with new grips and gloves. Good luck.


----------



## robdeanhove (Dec 8, 2005)

As above, pretty well summed up!

I race 24hrs regularly and I find gloves the biggest factor, and choose them carefully for the pad alignment on my hand. Good grips and bar rise/sweep are also important, with the wrong bar rise/sweep for your hand position, you're always going to pressure your hands unevenly.

As above, Ergon grips are great and can be a good cure-all too

Hope that helps! You'll need to experiment to find what's right as we're all a bit different I'm afraid


----------



## Bail_Monkey (May 8, 2007)

Ergon in small is the ticket... check your local bike store.


----------

